# Which wheel cleaner



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm almost out of my current wheel cleaner & want to try something different. I was thinking of something like Auto Finesse Imperial or Car Gods 54 Hermes.
Anyone used or using these, or is there something else you would recommend I try?


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bilt hamber auto wheels. You won't need any other. Have used many, including auto finesse, over the last 35 years, and this is the one I stick with


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As well as above, some i've used and been very pleased with and would recommend..

Detailedonline hyper gel - nice thick gel that clings and cleans well.

Bear car care Vortex wheel cleaner - really nice to use and cleans very well.

Power Maxed frequent use wheel cleaner - if mildly dirty, works well and cleans well, very economical and cheap to buy, only issue is it doesn't cling. Have found if you rinse the wheel first with this one, cleans better. 

Sonax wheel cleaner (colour changing one) - smelly cleaner, but very effective. 

Simoniz ultra care wheel cleaner - very effective, nice to use and a thick gel type, that clings well, have used this on various wheel types (inc diamond cut) and had no issues at all. 

Tripple QX wheel cleaner - for a cheap cleaner, on lightly dirty wheels, surprising effective. 

Hope it helps :thumb:


----------



## Danny_T (Feb 11, 2015)

I’ve tried a few but I’ve been really impressed with and use the valet pro bilberry, I’ll order the Bilt Hamber though when it’s done as I’ve heard nothing but praise again for a Hamber product.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Danny_T said:


> I've tried a few but I've been really impressed with and use the valet pro bilberry, I'll order the Bilt Hamber though when it's done as I've heard nothing but praise again for a Hamber product.


You won't be disappointed with it. I had a gallon of bilberry which I purchased in a job lot of items. Had seen a fair few rave reviews about it, but was disappointed by it. Didn't seem to have much cleaning power 😒😟


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Valet pro bilberry diluted in the summer
BH Auto wheels for winter or Sonax extreme


----------



## Danny_T (Feb 11, 2015)

big dave 666 said:


> You won't be disappointed with it. I had a gallon of bilberry which I purchased in a job lot of items. Had seen a fair few rave reviews about it, but was disappointed by it. Didn't seem to have much cleaning power 😒😟


Tbh I'm yet to find something that'll take off baked on dust


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't get on with the Auto Finesse Imperial, very disappointing.

I still find Autoglym's Custom Wheel Cleaner hard to beat.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Detailed Online Hyper Gel

XVC Wheel Gel

Autosmart Smart Wheels


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

AutoSmart Smartwheels, strong stuff...

AF Iron-out

25 year old wheels never cleaned, one toothbrush and days later, very clean indeed..lol

John Tht.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel is on another level compared to any of the others! I am now trying Adam's wheel cleaner, this is good too and foams very well upon agitation. I got a Gallon of Brake Buster as well, as an all in one for tyres and wheels it's very good and also foams a lot with agitation!

Rob


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies, its greatly appreciated. Even more undecided now
Bilt hamber sounds like a good one to go for, but I like the sound of those that cling.
Decisions decisions.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

The alkaline cleaners work the best, the bleeding wheel cleaners are a degreaser and fallout out remover will remove general road grime and brake dust but not tar or any sort of staining, the alkaline cleaners will clean everything off the wheel.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> As well as above, some i've used and been very pleased with and would recommend..
> 
> Detailedonline hyper gel - nice thick gel that clings and cleans well.
> 
> ...


I have the powermaxed as well and agree with the comments and rate it on mildly dirty wheels. Economical as well and I think I tried a foaming trigger head which helped with cling a bit. I will check at weekend but might have some of mine left if so I could send you a sample. I recently tried Malco fast shot after being sent a sample and am going to order more soon. Found it brilliant as a spray on rinse off cleaner. Not sure if it can be diluted but may try that at weekend but especially for this time of year and a quick wash it was brilliant.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

JU5T1N said:


> The alkaline cleaners work the best, the bleeding wheel cleaners are a degreaser and fallout out remover will remove general road grime and brake dust but not tar or any sort of staining, the alkaline cleaners will clean everything off the wheel.


Alkaline wheel cleaners won't remove tar or built up contaminants. They tend to be used for maintenance cleaning and not considered a deep cleaning wheel cleaner. For that you need a combination of fallout remover followed by tar & glue. Even then if they are heavily embedded with particles, chances are acid will be required.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## S3 Chris (Jun 14, 2017)

Auto finesse Imperial, buy the 1 Litre concentrate and dilute to suit. I run 250ml to 750ml water and it is very effective and cheap I use a foaming head and pro bottle! Bilt hamber auto wheels or carbon collective react I use after this sparingly to mop up and last bits, also good brushes and mitts really help. Wheel woolies Vikan EZ detail Carbon collective wheel brushes Klin green monster and a microfiber madness incredimitt are all in my arsenal along with auto finesse revolution wheel soap.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Alkaline wheel cleaners won't remove tar or built up contaminants. They tend to be used for maintenance cleaning and not considered a deep cleaning wheel cleaner. For that you need a combination of fallout remover followed by tar & glue. Even then if they are heavily embedded with particles, chances are acid will be required.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


The Alkaline wheel cleaners are strong normally ph14 alkaline not far of the cleaning power of the acid wheel cleaners, they will remove brake dust and tar deposits quite easily.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Danny_T said:


> Tbh I'm yet to find something that'll take off baked on dust


Wonder Wheels original.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

No matter what I buy I always come back to ValetPro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner, the concentrated product that you dilute as required.

When neat it has a *very* high PH, and personally I dilute it at a ratio of 1:5 which gets the job done for me and works out to be very cost effective when you buy 5L of it on eBay (FYI Bilberry "Ready To Use" is an equivalent dilution of 1:3).

The worst cleaner I've used is easily AutoGlanz Primo.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

big dave 666 said:


> You won't be disappointed with it. I had a gallon of bilberry which I purchased in a job lot of items. Had seen a fair few rave reviews about it, but was disappointed by it. Didn't seem to have much cleaning power &#55357;&#56850;&#55357;&#56863;





Rob D 88 said:


> Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel is on another level compared to any of the others! I am now trying Adam's wheel cleaner, this is good too and foams very well upon agitation. I got a Gallon of Brake Buster as well, as an all in one for tyres and wheels it's very good and also foams a lot with agitation!
> 
> Rob


Totally agree on BH.
Korrosol is exactly the same chemically as Auto Wheel.
Auto wheel is designed with thicker viscosity to cling better for wheel awkwardness if they were neglected.

Personally prefer 5ltr options, wheels are never allowed to get that bad, so Korrosol is a better option, easier to use on bodywork when required. The viscosity is not such a big factor if wheels are removed. Get in and around those callipers too. 
Korrosol could be considered as an option :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

On uncoated wheels I use AS smart wheels as cost effective, and I still have some megs detailer range strong acid stuff I have had for years, but my new go to for uncoated wheels is BH AWheel it just does a great job on most contaminants.
It isn't cheap and I try others on first hit if im honest


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Again, thank you all for your replies:thumb:



big dave 666 said:


> Bilt hamber auto wheels. You won't need any other. Have used many, including auto finesse, over the last 35 years, and this is the one I stick with


Does Bilt Hamber cling buddy?



graeme said:


> I have the powermaxed as well and agree with the comments and rate it on mildly dirty wheels. Economical as well and I think I tried a foaming trigger head which helped with cling a bit. I will check at weekend but might have some of mine left if so I could send you a sample.


That would be great, thanks. Just let me know what I owe you.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

cooter k said:


> Does Bilt Hamber cling buddy?


Think you already had this answered:thumb:


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

+1 for Detailed Online Hyper gel. Clings well, foams well, cleans well. Whats not to like


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Whatever you do, buy a small bottle first. Annoying getting stuck with 5L of something you don’t really get on with. 

I use AutoGlanz alkalloy weekly and Sonax Full Effect monthly. I have a mate who buys BH AutoWheel 25L at a time. 

Sonax also have a new wheel cleaner that I haven’t tried yet.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Danny_T said:


> Tbh I'm yet to find something that'll take off baked on dust


I tried kk details devils juice today! It's superb at baked in dust, mix it 1 to 4 water, spray it on, wait a minute rub it with a sponge and boom! 
It's a "does what it says on the tin" jobbie, highly recommended !


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

Bh autowheels for me , on another note has anyone seen or tried the auto fanatic wheel cleaner ? Seen a few vids and actually wondering if it’s worth punt or if it’s the usual fb hocus pocus stuff :lol:


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

cooter k said:


> Again, thank you all for your replies:thumb:
> 
> Does Bilt Hamber cling buddy?
> 
> That would be great, thanks. Just let me know what I owe you.


Not after anything mate drop me a pm with address and I will get sort out next couple of days for you.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

graeme said:


> Not after anything mate drop me a pm with address and I will get sort out next couple of days for you.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, will send a pm now :thumb:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

ChrisHorner said:


> Auto finesse Imperial, buy the 1 Litre concentrate and dilute to suit. I run 250ml to 750ml water and it is very effective and cheap I use a foaming head and pro bottle! Bilt hamber auto wheels or carbon collective react I use after this sparingly to mop up and last bits, also good brushes and mitts really help. Wheel woolies Vikan EZ detail Carbon collective wheel brushes Klin green monster and a microfiber madness incredimitt are all in my arsenal along with auto finesse revolution wheel soap.


Pretty much identical set up as mentioned here, imperial can be had cheap on CP4L as well for 5l

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

BH Auto Wheel as a dedicated wheel cleaner. Korrosol is more versatile as it is suitable for paintwork too.

I have recently used Iron Extreme from a new supplier on here called Bliz Detailing. I couldn't notice any material difference to Korrosol but it had a nicer scent.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

cooter k said:


> Thanks buddy, will send a pm now :thumb:


Got that mate I will get to post office next week :thumb:


----------

